# Midlands Breakfast Club - Sunday 9th November!



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't let the cold put you off!
Had plenty of emails from people wanting to come a long and I'll be there as well!
It's not like there's anything else to do on a cold Sunday morning in November and lie ins are sooo overrated!

For those that haven't seen or have no idea what or where the Breakfast Club is, then check out the website

www.midlandsbreakfastclub.co.uk

a huge array of automotive porn for you to oggle and get snap happy with your camera whilst you snack on a bacon bap and a cup of coffee...

.....oh, and it's all free!

as is entry to the RAF Museum!










A few photo's of mine from previous meets:




























and Deloreans are like buses, you don't see one in years and then 10 come along at once!









see you there!

Coxy


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

You sure will mate, and take some pics of mine this time :d


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

That at Cosford?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Alex-Clio said:


> That at Cosford?


Tis indeed. Next one is Sunday December 7th, same time same place.

See website for fill details and pics of last Sundays meet where we had over 150 cars attend!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll come up, never been before.


----------

